# Issue changing Graduate Nib



## greggas (Sep 30, 2014)

SO I was at a show this past weekend and a client bought several Graduate Magnetic cap fountain pens from me.

He also purchased upgraded nibs on the pen.

The problem is that when I try to install the Bock nib it will not stay in.  I tried with Heritance and had the same problem.

Should I simply bend the nib slightly so the radius will fit tightly between the feeder and nib holder?

Have never had this issue come up before so thought I would check in before I try anything.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer


----------



## greggas (Oct 1, 2014)

a bump to see if anyone has any thoughts


----------



## Curly (Oct 1, 2014)

Send Roy a message and see what he has to say.


----------

